# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой >  Видео методических  и практических материалов  Евтодьевой Аллы.

## aichka

*Милые коллеги!*
* Вам предлагается посмотреть видеоматериал  с курсов  повышения квалификации музыкальных руководителей детских садов*./ г. Калуга, 2010г./

* Теория, как известно,  без доказательной практики  - лишь слова.

 Поэтому помимо теории, которую можно послушать, а можно и прочесть самому, самое главное, следуя русской пословице: «Лучше один раз увидеть, чем 100 раз услышать» - посмотреть воочию практические занятия- как доказательство методических предложений и рекомендаций.
*

*Тема занятий : «Развитие звуковысотного слуха детей в игровой форме»*

Здесь я провожу подряд- чтобы была реально  видна динамика, прогресс в обучении  детей пению -
*4 рабочих, обучающих занятия по пению во всех возрастных группах.* 

*/ будет 5 ссылок: младшая группа, средняя группа, старшая группа и 2 ссылки на подготовительную группу/*

*Время проведения каждого занятия: 20-30 минут.*

 Обратите внимание – как поэтапно достигается поставленная цель – развитие у детей чистого интонирования, постановка  высокого голоса,   начиная с младшей группы.

Как вы понимаете, пение не может существовать обособлено, оно должно быть подготовлено смежными видами деятельности: и слушанием, и музыкально-дидактическими играми, и, конечно же, распеванием.
*Здесь вы увидите:
-  элементы слушания и анализа музыки;
-  игровое распевание из пособия «Учимся петь и танцевать, играя»;
-  использование  индивидуальных   фланелеграфов;
-  муз -дидактические игры;
-  песенное творчество;
-  инсценирование песен;
-  пение с игрой на металлофонах;
-  пение с движениями и перестроениями.

/фрагмент занятия в младшей группе/




/ фрагмент занятия в подготовительной группе/




 Вы услышите разнообразны детский репертуар,  бардовский ( А.Суханов «Зелёная карета»)
 и даже классику – дети поют Моцарта. ( подготов. гр).

И после каждого занятия- раздача поощрительных значков:
 ноток, букв, сердечек, или книжечек; а малышам- птичек-воробьишек.*

*Стоимость комплекта- 1000 рублей.*

*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка:4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

НИНЕЛЬ.Н (16.08.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги!*  


* Тем, кто хочет упорядочить свои знания по усвоению детьми музыкально-ритмических  движений по всем возрастным группам детского сада, предлагается этот видео семинар.*

* Методы и приёмы обучения – игровые, по авторской программе «Вдохновение» и  игровой методике  Евтодьевой А.А. «Учимся петь и танцевать, играя!»*

*«Практический семинар для заведующих,  методистов и музыкальных руководителей детских садов  по обучению детей  музыкально-ритмическим движениям в игровой форме"
- младшая;
- средняя;
- старшая;
-  подготовительная группа*

*Ведёт семинар: Евтодьева А.А.

Показ движений: Падина Н.Г. и воспитатели детского сада № 15 г. Калуги.*

*Стоимость комплекта - 1000 рублей.*


*
Оплату можно производить:
- через пополнение карты Visa СБ, номер: 4276 8220 1186 1800

Через БАНКОМАТ по такому пути: вставляете свою карточку, выбираете в меню- "Платежи и переводы" а потом - "Перевод средств". Откроется окно, чтобы написать номер карточки, на которую вам нужно перевести деньги, пишите сумму и переводите деньги.

Или в  любом Сбербанке России вам нужно подключить бесплатную услугу «Сбербанк он- лайн» - и вы сможете мгновенно со своего компьютера перечислять деньги с  карточки – на карточку – это очень удобно и быстро.

После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес: aichka@yandex.ru ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет немедленно отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------


## Vitolda

Только сейчас, через несколько месяцев, я начинаю понимать, какой клад попал мне в руки вместе с этими видео!
Сначала я просто с интересом посмотрела, но решила, что идет вторая половина учебного года, а значит - "революцию" пока начинать не ко времени, завершим уж учебный год по-старинке... 
А летом и странички мастерской и книгу Аллочкину внимательно перечитывала... И вот застряло в голове: "Потом - не бывает...". Так что Пружинка, Шажок и Прыжок с моими ребятами с первых сентябрьских занятий. И насколько проще, понятнее и, главное, интереснее всем нам стало!!! Просто в миллион раз понятнее!!! Раньше я слова  с трудом подбирала, чтобы объяснить детям то или иное движение, всегда оставались ребята, так и не понявшие меня. Переменный шаг или шаг польки - это вообще тригонометрия.... Сейчас же, поняв принцип, ребята сами весело объясняют, кто из друзей-кукол поможет им танцевать!
А на видео показаны с объяснением танцевальные движения для всех возрастных групп! Хочешь - смотри и выполняй, хочешь - просто задумайся и пойми... А самое главное - можно смотреть вновь и вновь, получать удовольствие и профессионально расти!!!
И снова и снова, и не в последний раз - СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Vitolda

> Теория, как известно,  без доказательной практики  - лишь слова.


А насколько доказательна практика, представленная на этих видео!!! 
И как здорово, что можно не просто один раз увидеть, а вновь и вновь, широко раскрыв глаза и затаив дыхание, наблюдать, как с возрастом у ребят развиваются чистота интонации и гибкость голоса, эмоциональная отзывчивость и понимание музыкального языка!!! Неизменным остается только внимание, с которым дети буквально "в рот педагогу смотрят", и их желание вместе творить, "купаться" в музыкальных звуках!

Здесь столько удивительного! От россыпи больших и маленьких педагогических находок, разнообразнейшего репертуара, не только в разных жанрах созданного, но и в разных стилях исполненного, до просто ощущения света и тепла, идущего от детей, взрослых и их общения...

Здесь любят и хотят петь все! Осознанно стремятся ребята чисто интонировать и в среднем и в высоком регистре, и это получается все лучше и лучше. А еще в каждой песне, и большой, и маленькой песенке-распевочке, и душа детская слышна и текст понятен. Не удивительно, просто с формулой прекрасной песни здесь все знакомы!

Вслушайтесь в ответы детей! Поразитесь их словарному запасу! И не только количеству определений характера музыки детьми  даже младшей группы, хотя и оно достойно восхищения... Сколько терминов знают  и, главное, понимают ребята! Дети играют со звуками, попутно выдавая грамотный анализ, достойный учеников музыкальной школы.

Поражает не только динамика от младшей до подготовительной группы, но и тот уровень, до которого к весне (судя по репретуару) уже доросли малыши! 

Не сомневаюсь, что эти дети будут шагать по жизни с музыкой в душе!!! Успехов им и, конечно, педагогу!

И снова и снова, много раз СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## aichka

*«Маленькие секреты большого пения»*

_Видео с курсов музыкальных руководителей 2013 г, подготовительная группа.

Занятие ведёт Евтодьева А.А. по своей методике игрового обучения пению по авторской программе «Вдохновение».




Как научить детей петь чисто и выразительно ? 

 Очень просто!  Надо сделать это обучение интересным, игровым и абсолютно прозрачным для ребёнка, чтобы он, правильно ведя мелодию, ясно понимал- как и почему голос должен подниматься вверх или оставаться в средней позиции, самостоятельно выбирал  средства выразительности в виде мимики и жестов, следил за дикцией и чётко осознавал – зачем и как это сделать…чтобы  песня не стала «речевкой стойкого оловянного солдатика» со скандированием слов под аккомпанемент, а превратилась в Птицу Музыку -  спетая чисто, без фальши, с мимикой, жестами и чёткой дикцией.



Разговор о составляющих песни, и их отработка, игровое распевание  дают прекрасный результат – чистое и выразительное пение, то, чего очень не хватает в детских садах.

Всё это можно увидеть на видео  музыкального занятия, посвященного теме ПЕНИЯ.

/ фрагмент видео "Маленькие секреты большого пения"/




На занятии использован только авторский материал:

- подготовка к пению;
- игровое распевание;
- авторские песни Евтодьевой А.

К видео прилагаются авторские теоретические выкладки методики игрового обучения пению.

_
*
Стоимость - 1000 руб.

Оплату можно производить:
- через пополнение карты Visa СБ, номер: 4276 8220 1186 1800

Через БАНКОМАТ по такому пути: вставляете свою карточку, выбираете в меню- "Платежи и переводы" а потом - "Перевод средств". Откроется окно, чтобы написать номер карточки, на которую вам нужно перевести деньги, пишите сумму и переводите деньги.

Или в  любом Сбербанке России вам нужно подключить бесплатную услугу «Сбербанк он- лайн» - и вы сможете мгновенно со своего компьютера перечислять деньги с  карточки – на карточку – это очень удобно и быстро.

После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес: aichka@yandex.ru ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет немедленно отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------


## EVGESKA

Алла Анатольевна,видео с курсов музыкальных руководителей будто перенесло меня в Ваш небольшой,уютный зал,и я вместе с присутствующими там гостями все это время любовалась Вашими ребятишками и их выразительным пением.Как же для них получается ТАК естественно петь,без крика ,ярко и выразительно? и ответ виден- предварительный разговор(а высказывания такие правильные!) и игровое распевание помогает детям петь осознанно.А затем и перенести этот навык пения в исполнение песни:и мимика и жесты и главное-чистое исполнение -все присутствует.И ведь понятно,что такой результат-кропотливый труд Ваш,как педагога ,и  труд самих ребяток,хотя для них это просто игра- с таким интересом и с яркими глазками исполняли они все распевочки. Кажется "музыка живет в них",такие умнички!
Мои ребятки также знакомы с некоторыми Вашими распевками(как они быстро их запоминают!)Они им понятны и интересны.
Спасибо много раз Вам !

----------


## mash-elena

*Аллочка, светлый и добрый человечек, спасибо Вам и вашим коллегам за интересный, познавательный семинар! Не формальный, а преподнесенный как целое театральное представление.  Обязательно буду использовать такой богатейший материал в своей работе Еще раз огромное спасибо*

----------


## Valenta

Сегодня познакомилась с удивительным исполнением удивительных песен Ваших,* Алла Анатольевна!!!* Да,"ПЕСНЯ ЗОЛУШКИ" и "ПЕСНЯ ОЛОВЯННОГО СОЛДАТИКА И БАЛЕРИНКИ", слушая их сегодня, остановила дыхание от восторга!!! Как точно передаёт мелодия особенности времени, сказочной атмосферы, характеры героев! Вокальное исполнение этих мини-спектаклей ВЫШЕ ВСЯКИХ ПОХВАЛ!!! ИЗУМИТЕЛЬНО!!! 
Честно признаюсь, что страх испортить, не дотянуть до совершенного исполнения не позволял брать это Чудо в работу. Теперь появилась возможность включить маленькие шедевры в раздел "СЛУШАНИЕ" или поставить танцевальную миниатюру. Но это я всё про себя.
Знаю, слышала как Ваши детки исполняют эти и подобные песни! Вот почему написала именно в этом разделе. Мечта может стать реальностью, если брать уроки у Вас, профессионала ВЫСШЕГО КЛАССА, щедро делящегося с нами секретами мастерства. Многое,"подглядев и подслушав" у Вас,* Алла Анатольевна,* использую с успехом в своей практике. Спасибо, что когда-то (время летит незаметно), Вы дали возможность познакомиться и с Вашей КНИГОЙ, и с Вашими видеозанятиями! И по ныне стараюсь соответствовать заданной Вами планке.

----------


## Ульяна71

Благодарю, Алла Анатольевна! Уже много чего у Вас приобрела, чему несказанно рада!!! Но пока ВСЕ не приобрету, я так чувствую, не успокоюсь!!! С уважением, Юлия.

----------


## Алина 23

Алла!Это замечательно!Детки молодцы!А вы просто получили дар от бога!Успехов вам в ваших начинаниях!

----------


## СВЯТОСОЛНЫШКО

Аллочка! Вы-кладезь творчества и любви,здоровья и успехов в вашем труде.Cпасибо, что делитесь с нами вашим мастерством.

----------


## aichka

*Игровое распевание из моего пособия "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя" в исполнении детей средней группы*

*Игровое распевание "Репка"*




*Игровое распевание "Кот и мышка"*

----------


## aichka

*Игровое распевание  в исполнении детей подготовительной группы*

*Игровое распевание " Котёнок и божья коровка"*



*

Игровое распевание "Карабас- Барабас и куклы"*

----------


## aichka

*Обучение музыкально-ритмическим движениям в подготовительной группе при помощи игровых приемов- кукол: Шажка, Прыжка и Пружинки по игровой методике "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя!"*

----------


## aichka

*Ещё парочка игровых распевок из моей книги"Учимся петь и танцевать, играя"!* :Ok: 

*"Храбрый портняжка и великан" и "Лисичка и бабочка"*

----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka

Восприятие музыки - слушание, как говорили мы раньше - очень важная часть музыкального занятия.

Ведь если ребенок не разбирается в музыке, не умеет её анализировать, как он сможет быть выразительным в пении, точным в интонировании, ритмичным в танце и оркестре?

Это- аксиома, и доказывать её нет смысла.

Я хочу вам показать маленький фрагмент занятия для курсов музыкальных руководителей - восприятие музыки- как подготовку к пению.

То, что вы увидите- это абсолютная хрестоматия, уверена, что все мы этим занимаемся, но меня радует, что дети в октябре средней группы ( учитывая, что летом занятий не было, и это начало года - ещё, практически, малыши) осознанно рассуждают о музыке, давая 6-7 эпитетов...для малышей - неплохо..




*Далее - идет игровое распевание, его можно посмотреть в теме "Учимся петь, играя":*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4921220

----------


## aichka

Дорогие девочки, хочу показать вам два  видео с курсов музруков, которые я вела в прошлой осенью - 
с чего начинается оркестр в средней группе - пока скорее шумовой, нежели ритмический, пока ещё малыши только начинают осваивать длинные и короткие звуки... 

*
"Оркестр для Осени" - средняя группа
"Дождливая песенка" - подготовительная группа.*

*Обе песни из моего диска "Разноцветная Осень"*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085 




и продолжается мелодическим оркестром с пением в подготовительной группе.
*
На экране клип к песне -умницы - Ирочки Бариновой - спасибо ей огромное!*




"Подсказочка", о которой говорится на видео- это цветовая партитура оркестра, сделанная в форме *капелек* - всё-таки, песенка-то о дождике.. :Meeting: 

[img]http://*********ru/7303464.jpg[/img]

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (30.10.2017), Zetik (23.09.2019)

----------


## татуся

Спасибо,Алла Анатольевна!!!
За изумительный материал!!!

----------

